# Name Your Camera



## katt (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got a nikon d3000 and love having it!

so what kind of camera do you all use?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 25, 2010)

I too use a Nikon D3000 :0)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a Fujifilm Finepix S1000


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Feb 25, 2010)

Canon EOS Rebel XS
annnnd I'm still learning how to use it.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 25, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> so what kind of camera do you all use?


I've got a Nikon D300, with 12-24, 18-200 and 70-300 zoom lenses, 55mm f1.4 lens and 105mm macro. The 18-200's the everyday lens. See my posting on lenses for example photos from each. 

I use an SB-600 external flash for Natasha - flash is a must for her shiny black fur, and the external flash is much better than the built-in (no red-eye, for one thing). 

I also have a 600mm mirror lens and 1200mm Celestron telescope with a Nikon-mount adaptor, for bird photography mostly, but I don't use either very much. 

March 2011 update: I've updated to a Nikon D7000 (although I kept the D300 as a backup). There's a thread about the camera here in the Camera Corner.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a casio exilim EX-V8 and an iPhone.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a Nikon D40, but lately have been too lazy to get it out of the bag and use it!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2010)

Um...I have three.

I love my Nikon Coolpix 4800 - but it is dying.

I have the FujiFilm Fine Pix S1500 - don't like the video on it - too noisy 

and I have a Canon PowerShot SX100 that I bought used before Christmas.

I grab the Canon first lately...but truth be told...I wanna go back to Nikon and get a new one of those. 

I could kick myself for buying the Fuji...it does ok...but it just isn't the Nikon.

I'll try to take pictures with all 3 later this week (same picture) and show the difference. If I remember...


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a Canon Rebel Xsi . As soon as I get a grooming job, pay off school, and buy a new car...I will be upgrading to something else, not sure to what though!


----------



## Cabrissi (Feb 26, 2010)

Panasonic Lumix FZ50... I can't wait to upgrade! It's about 4.5 yrs old now and it's dreadful trying to get it to cooperate in even moderately low light situations. X_X


----------



## Yield (Feb 26, 2010)

i use the camera on my samsung moment droid phone and a nikon D3000 (i got it for christmas because i lovee photography!) i adore it  solara likes to try and chew/lick it! xp


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2010)

we have a couple of Sony's. The little one has a push down plate on the front and takes really nice pictures. It is a 5 maga pixel DSC-T1. We also have a DSC-828, mega pixel with a huge Zeiss lens--we got it sent from Japan 5 years ago before we went to Europe as it wasn't available here yet and wanted a really good, high resolution camera. The reason we stuck with the Sony brand is that all our video, laptops, picture printers and even this computer are Sony so there is no problem with compatabilty and no additional software needed. So far we have been really happy and have not needed to replace anything. Both will be coming along when we go to Holland, England, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland this coming August.


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 26, 2010)

Nikon D40s for the win...Hehe. I love my camera.

I think its a nice compromise between quality and reasonableness. 

The only thing is I can't really take it with me when I go out with my friends because its too large to carry around and I'm worried it will get damaged.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 26, 2010)

Canon PowerShot SX120 IS. Just got it for Christmas. It takes awesome pics compared to my old camera but is still a liiiittle complicated for me. Slowly learning and getting better photos, though! And it has an image stabilizer, which is awesome because my neuro damage gives me shaky hands which often make photos blurry.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 27, 2010)

We have a Nikon d90 that came with an 18-105 kit lens. We started adding equipment pretty quickly after purchasing the camera though, and I think we got a little out of control...

Equipment we have bought since purchase:
SB-600 speed flash with diffuser
35mm f1.8
10-20mm Sigma f4-5.6
MB-D80 battery grip plus additional battery
Remote shutter release
70-300mm f4-5.6
Puffer diffuser for on camera flash
Sherpa 500R tripod
A small collection of filters and polarizers

More memory cards than we can shake a stick at, along with a progression of larger camera bags as we picked up the additional gear. Currently we are using the Crumpler Karachi Outpost back pack. 

That is probably all for now, as most of the other more zoom lenses that we want are big money. 

-Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 27, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> We have a Nikon d90 that came with an 18-105 kit lens. We started adding equipment pretty quickly after purchasing the camera though, and I think we got a little out of control...
> 
> Equipment we have bought since purchase:
> SB-600 speed flash with diffuser
> ...


:shock::zoro:Nice! Jealous, need a new one.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Canon Powershot S5. I like the camera because it has a foot for a strobe and (if I get the adapter) I can use my husband's fancy lenses.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

Where do I start? Thecameras Ilisted are still working.

Nikon F2S Professional Film camera. (had since 1975)
Nikon FE Film camera.

Nikkor 24 mm f2.8
Nikkor50 mm f1.4
Nikkor105 mm f2.5
Tamron 35-80 mm zoom/macro f2.8-3.5
Vivitar Series 1 70-210 mmzoom f3.5
Vivitar 283 flash.

Pentax Espio 928M Point and shoot film camera.


Nikon D200 Digital Camera.
Nikon D300 Digital Camera, with MB-D10 battery grip

Nikkor 18-200 mm VR zoom f3.5-5.6
Nikkor 14-24 mm zoom f2.8
Nikkor 24-70 mm zoom f2.8
Nikkor70-200 mm zoom f2.8
Nikon SB-800 flash
Gary Fong Whaletail Flash Diffuser

Bogen 3020 tripod
Loweppro SlingShot 300 AW
ThinkTank belt pack


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the Nikon D300. I want to buy some more lenses for it, though. I also want an external flash.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now I have a Kodak Easyshare ZD8612 IS but in a couple weeks I will be getting a Canon Powershot SX20-IS and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 15, 2010)

I've replaced my cameras since I last posted in this thread.

I now have a Canon Digital Rebel XTi
A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS2
and an iPhone 4


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2010)

Nikon D5000
Canon SD 780 IS
And the newest addition, the only cell phone camera I've owned worth mentioning, 8MP camera on my Droid X.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 23, 2010)

GE A1200, it's ok but I want a new camera.


----------



## virgin62 (Dec 21, 2010)

i use a Nikon D300s
i got the stardard equipent for it
Nikon sb-900 speedlight
nikon MB-10 battery grip
nikon lenses 18-55 55-200 70-300 and the 50mm one (which i never use
alos have other lenses such as 500 mirror lens and a big 650mm -1300mm ( for bird spotting )
plus typical filters 

just for the record i had the D60 and great camera and yes still learning how to use its bigger brother


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 21, 2010)

for the next few days(till friday) i have a little Pentax Optio E80(cheap little point and shoot) but sitting on the mantle waiting to be opened on friday, is a Nikon D3100 lol


----------



## pet_lover48 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi! I have a Canon PowerShot SX30.
I really like it. It's the best camera I've had so far. 

The zoom is amazing - 35x, the pics are great quality and it's about as close to having an SLR as you can come. 
I really like it and would definately recommend it to others.
It's great for taking pics of animals/pets - I've taken a tons of all my pets. 
Thanks,
Pet_lover48


----------



## maxysmummy (Mar 24, 2011)

we have:

canon 7d with a 50mm prime lens 1.4 apeture (haha i don't really know the correct name of the lens) 
and a sigma 10-22ml 






and in the film cameras i have:
holga 135bc





Baby holga 110 (takes 110 film and is absolutely miniscule)





4 lens lomo camera (takes 4 shots per frame, prettty cool if you ask me)





and a konica minolta 500si film slr with a 35 to 70mm lens. i love it dearly





a canon canonet 28 from the 70s





and an underwater no brand pink and white lomo camera






nb: i just ripped all these photos off the internet, haha


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 6, 2011)

Nikon D60 and a Nikon Coolpix

Love them both!!


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 6, 2011)

*pocketsizedrhino wrote: *


> Canon EOS Rebel XS
> annnnd I'm still learning how to use it.


This is mine, too. It's a pretty awesome camera for it's price.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> a canon canonet 28 from the 70s


That's what I had in the 70's too. I bought it in Tokyo when I attended the Boy Scouts World Jamboree in Japan.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 24, 2011)

I use a Nikon D90..I'm going to name my camera..not sure what yet. My friends is Mr. Bingely, and another friend named theirs Ellie. I think I'll try and come up with a creative name. Any name suggestions for my camera are appriciated. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> I use a Nikon D90..I'm going to name my camera..not sure what yet.


Ummm... OK. I don't think the title of this thread was meant to be taken quite that literally, but if giving your camera a name floats your boat, go with it. Welcome to the Camera Corner.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a Canon Rebel T2i and a Canon Rebel XTi.. I've been using the T2i lately for most of my shots since it's my newer camera that my brother gave me.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Nov 2, 2011)

I shoot with a Nikon D7000 and a handful of lenses.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 3, 2011)

Bunnylova4eva wrote:


> ..I'm going to name my camera..not sure what yet.



Had a good laugh at that. I never thought of giving a name to a camera. :biggrin2:
I know some people name their cars but not cameras.

No new camera for me yet. But I did buy some new Christmas presents for myself. With the Black Friday sales, I picked up some Pocket Wizards and a new 32 GB Compact Flash card.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

I just bought a Nikon 3100 and the battery life... seems to leave a lot to be desired. Unless perhaps it's me, I'm down to like, one "bar" of battery life (from fully charged) in about an hour and a half. I'm not sure why, as it seems it should hold its charge for awhile. Maybe using too much flash (I have to confess, I've been playing around with the settings somewhat, but mostly using the "modes" and a lot of flash. I'm used to battery sucking cameras, but this seems a little ridiculous. Either I'm doing something wrong, or perhaps I got defective battery?


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 4, 2011)

*piperknitsRN wrote: *


> I just bought a Nikon 3100 and the battery life... seems to leave a lot to be desired. Unless perhaps it's me, I'm down to like, one "bar" of battery life (from fully charged) in about an hour and a half. I'm not sure why, as it seems it should hold its charge for awhile. Maybe using too much flash


The D3100 should be pretty good on battery. My D7000 is good for well over 1,000 shots between charges, and the D3100 shouldn't be too much worse. That would be at mostly daylight shots, with use of the rear LCD only occasionally to review pictures or set menus. 

Of course, it's not the time which matters but the number of pictures you get out of a charge. How many pictures did you take in that hour and half? 

Assuming the battery isn't defective, there are a few factors which will effect battery life significantly:

As you've recognized, the flash eats batteries, probably more than anything else. 
Using the rear LCD screen reduces battery life, although not as much as flash. I had mentioned that in the other thread as a reason I prefer the top LCD screen on the larger Nikons. Reviewing pictures or accessing the menus will take energy.
The autofocus assist light and flash preview (a/k/a redeye reduction or modeling flash) both use a lot of battery, and both are annoying. Shut them off unless you absolutely need them for a given shot. 
It takes energy to focus the lens, so if you're playing around a lot without actually taking pictures, that will effect battery life. 
Use of the USB cord to download pictures. The USB link seems to use an unusual amount of battery. That's why I always download from the memory using a card reader built into the computer. 
Insufficient charge time - you want to leave the battery in the charger for at least an hour after the charger stops blinking (or whatever your version of the charger does to indicate it's "done").
I'd also give the camera and battery a few charge cycles before you draw any conclusions. I'm not sure about the D3100, but I know the D7000 reads information from the battery and figures out how much life the battery has left. It needs a few cycles to "learn" about the battery characteristics before that estimate is accurate.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, Mike, you're such a help! I am using a USB to download my pictures, and to be honest, I don't really know how many pictures I've been taking (I'd say around 200 this morning, give or take, maybe even more). I've been playing around with settings and using the LCD screen to do so ("Guide" mode) so that's probably draining the battery, too. I have made sure to fully charge the batteries before using it. I'll also turn off the autoflash red eye remover... My computer's on the older side (3 years) and I don't think I have a card reader :hiding: (It's a MacBook purchased in 2008), so I'm using a USB to download my pics--probably part of the reason it's taking so much battery life. And I've only charged the thing a couple of times so far... I heard you have to give it at least 5-10 charges before it reaches its maximum charge capacity. 

Thanks for the input, as always!

Now... onto trying to figure out photoshop (I've got Elements 8, which was newer when my friend gave it to me several years ago, and I've just been too intimidated to use it). 


*
MikeScone wrote: *


> *piperknitsRN wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just bought a Nikon 3100 and the battery life... seems to leave a lot to be desired. Unless perhaps it's me, I'm down to like, one "bar" of battery life (from fully charged) in about an hour and a half. I'm not sure why, as it seems it should hold its charge for awhile. Maybe using too much flash
> ...


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 4, 2011)

*piperknitsRN wrote: *


> Now... onto trying to figure out photoshop (I've got Elements 8, which was newer when my friend gave it to me several years ago, and I've just been too intimidated to use it).


Start a thread in the Camera Corner if you've got any questions. I use Photoshop CS5 here at home, but I have Elements 8 at the office, so I'm familiar with it.


----------



## KieraKittie (May 24, 2012)

I actually just received a new camera for an early birthday gift from my parents, mostly my mother was tired of seeing my blurry pictures on Facebook LOL

I now use a Olympus Tough TG-820


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 24, 2012)

I use a Canon 600D,... I love everything about it although I'm not so keen with flash it doesn't really appeal to me so I end up just playing with my ISO settings in low light and brightness.

Also @ Mia 
I think you should name your camera Mr Hemmingway...
or Mrs  because it sounds sophisticated and posh  haha


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

I use a Nikon D50

K


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 25, 2012)

I now own a Nikon D800. Not sure if I will give it a name though. I did change the labeling for the pictures I take so I know which picture came from which camera I use (I have three cameras).


----------



## MikeScone (May 26, 2012)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I now own a Nikon D800.


That looked really nice in the reviews - I didn't realize they'd start delivering them yet. Have you noticed any significant improvements from your other Nikons?


----------



## Mogan2011 (Jun 10, 2012)

I use a Canon EOS Rebel T3


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've got a GE500x optical zoom... i love it!


----------



## majorv (Sep 29, 2012)

I have two cameras that I use. My "old" film camera...








and my new point and shoot digital -


----------



## kouneli (Oct 27, 2012)

I currently have a simple Samsung BL1050, but I LOVE it. Nothing too fancy whatsoever. Easy to use. Takes great photos. It's been my favorite camera so far.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 9, 2012)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> Bunnylova4eva wrote:
> 
> 
> > ..I'm going to name my camera..not sure what yet.
> ...



Hey, it's fun naming your camera. ...Especially when you've got a bunch of friends who are photographers, it differentiates your camera.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have a digital camera, so all my digital pictures are just taken from my cell phone.

My camera is a Diana F+ CMYK edition, she's beautiful.  (Even though I get asked if it actually takes pictures ALL THE TIME. Today someone was like "So does it take an SD card or does it just plug straight in?" Um... there's this thing called film.)





I want these sometime in the future:

Diana Mini (shoots 35mm film instead of 120 medium format like the Diana F+)





and the La Sardina Copernicus


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 4, 2012)

I have many cameras!
Pentax K1000 SLR- this is my old 35MM film camera from my photography classes- still I refuse to get rid of it, i've got soo many lenses filters etc for this camera and it still works AWESOME
An Olympus Point and shoot 35MM my first ever camera- and despite being 20 years old it is still wonderful camera.
A stupid little Nikon point and shoot digetal-this one will be getting replaced as soon as I can. It's new it just doesn't work like I want it to- I really despise Nikon's right now. Definently a Pentax and Olympus fan here!
My favorite camera: Pentax K5 with 2 lenses as of right now. it's to jump start my photography work again. It was a gift from my family for my birthday. I LOVE this camera.


----------



## hannah_biota (Feb 10, 2013)

Canon Rebel T3i & iPhone 4


----------



## missyscove (Feb 10, 2013)

missyscove said:


> I've replaced my cameras since I last posted in this thread.
> 
> I now have a Canon Digital Rebel XTi
> A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS2
> and an iPhone 4



I'm apparently a camera addict. 

I now have a Nikon AW100 
and a Canon EOS Rebel T4i / 650D


----------



## akane (Jun 28, 2013)

coolpix s3000 Cheap but functional.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 28, 2013)

Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i


----------



## Nadege (Jan 7, 2014)

Canon EOS 70D, and using my 450D as a backup.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 14, 2014)

iPad mini (old version)

Haha it's got a pretty good camera actually


----------

